

Taming the Beast of Garbage Collection Flag Doom - karianna
http://www.jclarity.com/2013/12/11/poorly-chosen-java-hotspot-garbage-collection-flags-and-how-to-fix-them/

======
theotown
Good article--major problem for dev environments!

